# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  What ur favorite ENG sentence

## smart-engineer-amool

hi 
What ur favorite ENG sentence??? 


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]love ever .... hurt never[/grade]

----------


## احلام

Good topic
mine is:
“One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching.”

Thankx for sharing

----------


## dana

(1)
WHAT GOES AROUND, COMES AROUND
(2)
IF THERE IS A WILL, THERE IS A WAY

----------


## saousana

my favorite : " I don't care "

----------


## ساره

me 2                         
 :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

Listen, before you speak. :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*Good subject,actualy my favorite sentence is : Easy come - Easy go*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

every thing in my life

----------


## ajluni top

thank for the nice topic

my favorite sentence is
I live my day and do not care about the future

----------


## سماء مهزومه

> I live my day and do not care about the future


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

